

Apache Killer Is The Biggest Little Internet Threat - gert
http://www.fastcompany.com/1776321/the-biggest-little-threat-to-kill-the-internet-you-didnt-know-about

======
egiva
Yeah (gulp) I've checked this out and it's pretty serious. KingCope is a white
hat security professional and luckily he's drawing more attention to the
problem. If anyone hears more about this, post information here on HN.

